# Bug killer/repellent



## mattiesmom (Mar 1, 2015)

Help, looking for an essential oil formula for preventing fleas/ticks/flies, etc. on the humans and animals.  Found one that sounded ideal and highly recommended but at $32.00/16 ounce not affordable.  It lists cedarwood, lemongrass, citronella, and possibly eucalyptus which sounds like it would work. Coconut oil is the carrier and it is a spray application. No other ingredients listed, but wonder if there's another liquid to facilitate the spray action?  I have a treasure trove of eos and oils for soap making so that's not a problem, just need suggestion on which ones would work the best.  Fly season will be here before we know it, with a barn full of horses and assorted farm pets would like to get a jump on it this year.  Thanks!


----------



## tigersister (Mar 1, 2015)

Rosemary is another EO that repels insects. I recommend researching each EO before using them on the animals. Safe for humans does not necessarily mean it is safe for them.


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 4, 2015)

Check out this site -- some helpful recipes and the site owner has a vested interest in his horses!

http://www.cowboyway.com/HowTo/HomemadeHorseFlySpray.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Cactuslily (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been told eugenol oil is a great non toxic alternative for pest control. It's a pale yellow oil. Let me know how you end up making your spray, and how it works. Individual oils that contain eugenols are clove, cinnamon,nutmeg, sweet basil, Japanese star anise, and lemon balm. Bay leaves also contain eugenols but aren't safe around cats which I'd imagine you have.


----------



## Mish (Mar 5, 2015)

Hey there, 

I camp every summer in Vermont and I always use my own home made bug repellent. 
These are some oils I mix up together... I go for a lot of different oils to try to repel as many bugs as possible... and it's funny because I don't think this stuff smell wonderful but I always get compliments by other people when they smell me in the woods. lol 

Here it is: 
Citronella
Catnip
Cedarwood
Eucalyptus
Rose Geranium
Peppermint 

To tell you the truth I don't have exact measurements I just sorta whip it up. Go easy on the Rose, Peppermint and the Eucalyptus. 

I use what ever carrier I have available and I put it in old cleaned out essential oil bottles and I just basically rub it in everywhere... You can also add witch hazel and put it in a sprayer too... but you'll have to shake it up every time before you spray... I've done it both ways... Many of my camp mates got tick bites last year and I am happy to say I didn't have one. 

(edited to fill in missing words)


----------



## biarine (Mar 6, 2015)

I make a bug spray myself,  I used lemongrass, citronella and may Chang blend it's very good to repel insects.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 6, 2015)

Stay away from the spices as they will burn/sensitize your skin.  Be careful of the citrus oils as they are phototoxic (sun sensitizers).


----------



## mattiesmom (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the great input.  I had good results last week when the farrier was here for the small number of flies out with a mix of Citronella, Lemongrass, Cedarwood, Eucalyptus, Peppermint in fractionated coconut oil.  The true test will come with hot weather and more flies.  Liberty Naturals has Euganol oil (also available from garden centers I think) so might try that to see if works as good as the combination of eos - much easier/cheaper I think.  It's supposed to kill wasps so hopefully flies too.  Have also heard substituting a mix of water and original Pine Sol with the eos instead of the coconut oil works.  For several years we used fly predators - expensive - did not work because our little horse farm is surrounded by cattle farms.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2015)

Glad it worked for you.  I don't think I would recommend Pine Sol though.... not on skin, human or horse....


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd be nervous about the Pine Sol, too.  Also, just wanted to second cautions about using eos on animals.  I have really wanted to figure out a good eo flea treatment for my dog, hate the commercial ones.  You can find out the ones that are clearly dangerous by doing research, but there are still a lot of unanswered questions about usage amounts, frequency, etc.  I have not been able to bring myself to try b/c I am too worried about making a mistake and having him get sick.  

On the other hand,  I have made mosquito repellent oils for me and (human)) friends.  I guess I am less cautious about our safety   Also assume almost anything is better than DEET.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2015)

Surprisingly lavender is a great bug repellant and was used in ancient days in the straw of the floors and beds for just that reason.  It didn't hurt that it smelled so nice too.


----------



## not_ally (Mar 29, 2015)

You know, I didn't love lavendar before I started making soap, but I do now.  I burn it in my diffuser w/citrus almost every day, v. calming.  Sorry for the hijack but to disguise it I will add that I have read that it is good for fleas as well


----------



## DeliaRana (Mar 30, 2015)

I make a bug balm that works very well for me.  I make a balm then add several types of EO's.
Balm- 1 part beeswax
         1 part butter ( i use cocoa butter)
         1 part oil  ( I use camellia seed oil)

Essential oils-citronella, geranium, lemongrass, tea tree, eucalyptus, cedarwood, rose geranium, lemon eucalyptus, lavender, lemon, rosemary, peppermint.  

There are a lot of EO's, but the combination works very well.  My last batch I divided the oil 2/3 camellia and 1/3 neem oil.  I infused the camellia seed oil with vanilla bean.  The vanilla and neem is purported to repel gnats.  Haven't had a chance to test this because the gnats weren't prevalent when I finished the batch.  It does repel mosquitoes though.
I don"t know if any of these EO's can be used on animals.  I would research that very well.


----------

